# Anybody else having a tough hunt?



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Anybody hunting around Real & Uvalde counties having a rough hunt? We were at our lease for 9 days and only saw 2 whitetail, 4 aoudad and a dozen hogs between 5 hunters. Two of the hunters saw nothing at all.. I saw both of the whitetails, a 4 point and an 8 point that was not a shooter. I shot a 24" aoudad and pig and almost got a shot at a 30"+ aoudad. We are not seeing any deer, does or bucks. A few elk and aoudads are hitting the feeders and that is it. Not much on the trail cams either. We are only 3 miles from Garner State park off of FM 1050 and thought that area was loaded with all kinds of game..... I have never seen so many acorns, pecans and walnuts on a place and was just chalking up not seeing deer because of the abundant food, but we are not seeing anything good on the cams. We have springs all over this place and they have never dried up. Was there a big die off? It is frustrating to see my guys sit for hours and not see a hair of anything (18 hunts). This is our first year on the place, so not sure about previous years hunts.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Don't feel bad I hunt in Junction and the deer must have jumped a spaceship and left for the moon. We are seeing only does and small bucks and not many of them, the Axis have left as well.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

We have had the same. This is the toughest year we have seen on our lease in 20 years. The deer are still there but just not having to move much so I am hoping now that the rut is getting started we will see a little more.


----------



## 04TXAg (Jun 26, 2009)

Same thing on our place in Palo Pinto. We are getting night time pics of bucks and doe. The bucks are only there for a few minutes and they leave. The does stay a little longer. During the day they'll walk right by the feeders and don't stop for a second. Unless you're psychic - good luck on the trigger. Frustrating to say the least.

Spoke to the guy at my processor in Dallas and he said that he's hearing this a lot this season.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Richlyn Concepts said:


> Anybody hunting around Real & Uvalde counties having a rough hunt? We were at our lease for 9 days and only saw 2 whitetail, 4 aoudad and a dozen hogs between 5 hunters. Two of the hunters saw nothing at all.. I saw both of the whitetails, a 4 point and an 8 point that was not a shooter. I shot a 24" aoudad and pig and almost got a shot at a 30"+ aoudad. We are not seeing any deer, does or bucks. A few elk and aoudads are hitting the feeders and that is it. Not much on the trail cams either. We are only 3 miles from Garner State park off of FM 1050 and thought that area was loaded with all kinds of game..... I have never seen so many acorns, pecans and walnuts on a place and was just chalking up not seeing deer because of the abundant food, but we are not seeing anything good on the cams. We have springs all over this place and they have never dried up. Was there a big die off? It is frustrating to see my guys sit for hours and not see a hair of anything (18 hunts). This is our first year on the place, so not sure about previous years hunts.


its not much better 2 1/2 miles to the west of you(2748)...the worst I've seen in the 5 1/2 years I've been there....now about that previous request to run one of those elk west...LOL...rio


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Same thing near Utopia..........I passed one shooter 8 and saw two more smaller 8 pointers, one 6 point, and one 4 point, along with a few does but this was all in a weeks time..........I did take a large axis, so all was not lost but we are not seeing the usual numbers of deer that we normally see..........


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Same thing on our Rio Frio place. It is very frustrating. The good news is there is supposed to be 4 days of freezing weather this week with rain. There is even a possiblity of snow in some parts of the hill country. This should bring those deer back to the feeders where they belong. We have only had one doe killed since the beginning of bow season and I was "lucky" enough to get her. If I would have had a rifle I could have plenty of venison by now but I strictly bow hunt(at least till the last week)(grin)


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Same thing east of Sonora. 7 days last week and didnt see near the deer as in years past, same week.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

I have 2 leases - one in San Saba one in Stevens County. Neither is producing deer like years past. Very few bucks have been seen, and very, very few does. Driving into San Saba last Thursday I couldn't help but notice the vast amount of green fields. I'm guessing that a majority of farmers have put in a winter crop this year because of all the rain. Rather than come to the feeders doe are hitting the surrounding fields. I'm also guessing that since food is so plentiful doe are doing this at night as the food is just so plentiful.

By my calculation it's going to remain like this throughout the season. I'm hopeful in that most of the doe I have seen earlier this year have 2 fawns ... as the saying goes, 'there's always next season.'


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

'It is frustrating to see my guys sit for hours and not see a hair of anything (18 hunts). This is our first year on the place, so not sure about previous years hunts. '

Exactly our situation, hate to have to judge the place over this kinda year. We are
between Hondo and Tarpley need some frost of freeze to get rid of the food they have available I guess.


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Same for us, low low deer count. We hunt Richland Springs between San Saba/Brady. Only three deer shot so far, 1 cull buck and 2 does (shot by my wife). I see deer moving in the thickest brush during daylight hours and lots of sign around green fields. I believe same as ZenDaddy, feeding at night in the green lush spots.

C


----------



## corndog 69 (Jul 14, 2008)

Same in Fredericksburg I hunted 4 days for the holidays and saw 2 yearlings. There not coming to the feeders either but if you broadcast the corn it will be gone by morning leaving fresh droppings. It can't get any worse I told the other hunters.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

rio frio said:


> ....now about that previous request to run one of those elk west...LOL...rio


I would gladly send them over  I'm not going to shoot one this year. It is nice seeing the 6x7 & 7x8 walking around though...

I think we are being hurt by the amount of aoudad we have on the place too. It is not uncommon to see 7-10 at each feeder (on our trail cams) every day, but when we are hunting we might see one by its self long enough to get a shot at it. We see quite a few hogs, but even they seemed to have disappeared last week.


----------



## hectorm40 (May 30, 2007)

4 days 1 rabbit. thinking about starting to recycle the corn that's on the ground.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

hectorm40 said:


> 4 days 1 rabbit. thinking about starting to recycle the corn that's on the ground.


We would like to see a rabbit.. lol Our corn is growing very well under our feeders. The alfalfa bales just turn brown and blows away...


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

It's not just the western hill country. I hunt out of San Marcos, on the Blanco River and usually have tons of game. In a normal year I'll see at least a dozen deer each sitting. This year I've been skunked on multiple hunts. I've only seen one mature buck and he's a tall wide 6 pt. 

The corn will sit on the ground all day but be gone in the morning. I've had deer at the feeder before sun-up but by the time it's light enough to see the deer have left. 

Definitely a crazy year.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

LandPirate said:


> It's not just the western hill country. I hunt out of San Marcos, on the Blanco River and usually have tons of game. In a normal year I'll see at least a dozen deer each sitting. This year I've been skunked on multiple hunts. I've only seen one mature buck and he's a tall wide 6 pt.
> 
> The corn will sit on the ground all day but be gone in the morning. I've had deer at the feeder before sun-up but by the time it's light enough to see the deer have left.
> 
> Definitely a crazy year.


 Our case exactly.........I didnt realize the acorn crop would last so long.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

It's the two M's

*MOON*
*MOUNTAIN LIONS*


THE JAMMER


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm having a tough hunt, for a place to hunt...

I feel sorry for all you folks who get to go out and spend time in the woods instead of hanging out at home watching tv and doing honey-do's. Must be really tough.

tongue firmly planted in cheek as I type this.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm having the same problem and I hunt in Fort Bend County on the San Bernard river. I talked to an adjacent land owner and he said they aren't seeing near the deer #s as years past. I have hunted 4 times this year and only seen a handful of deer. I have spooked quite a few in the woods going or coming from my stand but they are just not coming to my feeders in daylight hours. Hoping it gets better. If not, I may do more walk and stalk this year than stand hunting.


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

*Colorado County Blues.........*

I was hunting in the hill country in years past and decided to save a little money by hunting my familiy land just south of Columbus. I have hunted 10 times atleast morning/afternoon/mid-day.....I have seen deer from my stand twice!!!! Thursday morning I saw 1 young doe then she ran off and I have seen 1 4 point. It really is bad this year but i still enjoy getting out there. I have seen numerous deer on my cam which are just passing through.....I see them at very odd times like 12:00am or 10:45 am......Nothing hits my corn when the feeders go off......I am waiting for that second rut to kick off anyday and maybe get a lil lucky!!!! I really need a lil meat for the freezer because I am running low.....Colorado County is a no doe county without permits.......meat forecast looks bleak!!:headknock


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Same here in Colorado County*



pepo211 said:


> I was hunting in the hill country in years past and decided to save a little money by hunting my familiy land just south of Columbus. I have hunted 10 times atleast morning/afternoon/mid-day.....I have seen deer from my stand twice!!!! Thursday morning I saw 1 young doe then she ran off and I have seen 1 4 point. It really is bad this year but i still enjoy getting out there. I have seen numerous deer on my cam which are just passing through.....I see them at very odd times like 12:00am or 10:45 am......Nothing hits my corn when the feeders go off......I am waiting for that second rut to kick off anyday and maybe get a lil lucky!!!! I really need a lil meat for the freezer because I am running low.....Colorado County is a no doe county without permits.......meat forecast looks bleak!!:headknock


Pigs on my feeder every night, but are a no show during hunting times. Deer and small yearling bucks at odd times as well.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

I hunt in Junction and have not seen near the deer we were seeing on the game cams back in September and October. Just be patient and hope for some ice to rot the acorns.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

i've had the same as you guy's, but while sitting in any of my stands the acorns sound like rain drops. this weekend was one of my worst hunts yet this year with the wind swirling from the south, southeast, east, northeast & then north & i don't have a setup that is west of any of my setups, i had to do the hand thrown & climber on a serveyors trail before i seen any deer & even then it was just does. threw the corn out after struggling to see a deer morning or evening satuday & sunday morning & decided to do the hand thrown for sunday evening. within an hour of putting the corn out & getting into my stand i seen results witch even though i did not get to see any shooters made my trip worth while. it amazes me how dumb deer are when you use the wind to your advantage, well some deer.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

If this is any consolation south texas is way off on the deer count too. good luck


----------



## Jab052783 (Nov 14, 2009)

We have a deer lease in Leakey and went fot the Thanksgiving Holidays. No one really saw anything 2 red dear that was about it.


----------



## james hines (Nov 21, 2006)

*slow hunts*

we hunt at Concan and it is more than slow,I thought about turning my feeders off,corn is almost ankle deep under them.Haven't seen a deer at any of the feeders,but caught a nice 8 pt. in a hog trap yesterday.We are seeing very few animals period,hogs,deer,etc.There is always deer on 83 at night ,we went to Uvalde friday night and didn't see anything going are coming back.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Im hunting far North Central Texas in Clay Co. a couple miles South of the Red River. We are seeing about 1/4 the deer we saw in years past. I saw some movement in the day during the 2nd week of the season when the rut was on hot. They are feeding on wild clover and green coastal still under the mesquites up here due to lack of frost. They are hitting feeders and winter wheat occasionally at night on bright moons. To much food available. I have still seen a few nice bucks, just not the one yet! Toughest year since 80-81.


----------



## GordaCat (Aug 16, 2005)

I hunt southern Wharton county and i'm seeing about 1/2 the deer i normally see compared to past years. Usually see about 4-5 good shooters on my place each year but haven't seen one since rifle season started. Wife is starting to wonder if i'm passing everything up to get out of the house since I normally have a buck by now......wish that was the case.......


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

thebach said:


> I hunt in Junction and have not seen near the deer we were seeing on the game cams back in September and October. Just be patient and hope for some ice to rot the acorns.


Same here x2, but near Goliad...just tryin' to be patient...


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

C'est Bon said:


> Same here x2, but near Goliad...just tryin' to be patient...


x3 Ive had the same results. Just way too many acorns this year. Hopefully the rain and the cold coming on will help us out.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Weatherman says its gonna be 20 degrees Fri with possible snow in Rio Frio. Supposed to freeze everday this week and maybe snow tonight and thursday also. This has got to get them at the feeders.


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

If it means anything mydad and I leased a place this year in South Texas (Webb County) and we have gone out 4 times and have only seen one doe and a couple of rabbts. everyone keeps telling us to wait for rutt, but if there are no does why would there be bucks. I think all of the pigs are the problem, we need a bounty on pigs.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

hope your right Bsnort....I'll be there this weekend


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Razor's Edge said:


> If it means anything mydad and I leased a place this year in South Texas (Webb County) and we have gone out 4 times and have only seen one doe and a couple of rabbts. everyone keeps telling us to wait for rutt, but if there are no does why would there be bucks. I think all of the pigs are the problem, we need a bounty on pigs.


Hang in there. Be positive cause every hunt is different. Good luck to you & your dad.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Hunting round Poteet area south San Antonio. Bow season was a bust, small doe and bucks. General season seeing sigh of good rubs and scrapes....but not the deer that made them. Seems like they beamed up to Scottie..? Have few on game camera


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

The original post appears to have been made 12 years ago! Funny, or ironic, but it seems like this is what I'm seeing this season!


----------



## schmellba99 (Dec 28, 2015)

My place in Brazoria County was the same - 1 really nice buck taken, couple of others. My daughter took a spike, I shot pigs...but all in all, it was just a tough season. Wet and muddy, hot and humid and the deer just weren't out and about like they have been in years past. Everything I had on camera in the spring and summer simply disappeared by September, it was really strange.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

****, they were even having tough hunts 12 years ago and before all of this Covid thing! I guess some things never change!


----------

